# Alten Rechner aufrüsten



## joNickels (19. Oktober 2017)

*Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Hallo, 
da ich letztens umgezogen bin habe ich meinen alten Rechner wieder im Keller gefunden. Die Komponenten sind folgende: 

Cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3 (Laut CPU-Z rev 2)
Ram: 2*1GB OCZ DDR2 800
Grafik: Radeon 3850 HD 
Bildschirm: Irgendein Samsung mit 1440*900er Auflösung 
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W power supply 

Was der Rechner nach dem Aufrüsten können muss weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genau. Ich habe die letzten Tage ein wenig recherchiert und gesehen, dass Leute es geschafft haben mit teilweise ähnlich alten Komponenten PUBG zum laufen zu bringen. Das wäre natürlich das Optimum wenn das möglich wäre. Anonsten soll der PC einfach wieder ein wenig fit gemacht werden und für ältere Spiele, Office, Videos etc genutzt werden. 

Ich bin leider kein Kenner was PC Hardware angeht sonst müsste ich hier nicht fragen  . Der CPU Lüfter ist auch nicht der Rede wert. Wenn ich ohne OC Prime laufen lasse kommen die Kerne an die 100 °C Grenze. Mit OC kenne ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus. Habe aber mit einem Guide meinen Q6600 auf 2,88 GHz mit reduzierter Vcore hinbekommen und das ganze glaube ich auch einigermaßen verstanden.

Ich hatte als Upgrade evtl an sowas wie einen Q9550/Q9650 gedacht. Dazu dann natürlich einen neuen Kühler. Freezer 7 rev 2 Pro für leichtes OC ? und eben ein wenig Ram da bei 2 GB die hälfte von Firefox und Windows gefressen wird. Die CPU gibt es wenn ich mich nicht irre für rund 30-40€ bei ebay und den Kühler für 15€. Beim Ram weiß ich leider nicht auf was man da achten muss und ob mein Board Vollbestückung verträgt...bei der Grafikkarte habe ich auch gar keinen Anhaltspunkt 

 Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar

Liebe Grüße !


----------



## DarudeNeox (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Willkommen im Forum 

Bitte Ausfüllen... Danke 

*1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?*

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


----------



## joNickels (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Dank dir. Hoffe das passt so fürs erste.


1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Kommt sehr darauf an. Aber wohl so günstig wie möglich. Hier geht es ja nicht um ein großes upgrade mit Zukunft sondern eine lebenserhaltende Maßnahme für den Rechner. Unterer 3-stelliger Betrag. Gerne auch mit gebrauchten Teilen.  

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Nein eigentlich nicht.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Noch nie gemacht aber sollte klappen. Grafikkart, Ram und sowas hab ich auch schon mal zum reinigen rausgenommen 

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3 (Laut CPU-Z rev 2)
Ram: 2*1GB OCZ DDR2 800
Grafik: Radeon 3850 HD 
Bildschirm: Irgendein Samsung mit 1440*900er Auflösung 
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W power supply
Case: Thermaltake Swing VB6000BWS Black 0.8 mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com könnte dieses sein  

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

1440*900 75 Hz SyncMaster 940NW

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Falls noch möglich PUBG spielen oder evtl Fortnite. Spiele nicht sehr viel. Sonst einfach so aufrüsten, dass er bei Standardaufgaben (Office, Videos, evtl bisschen PS Lightroom) noch ein paar Jahre hält

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

Ist vorhanden

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Wenn es sich lohnt. Es macht mir auch spaß mich in sowas einzuarbeiten und herumzuprobieren. Bin aber wie gesagt unerfahren und mir geht es auch nicht um die letzten mhz

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...) 

Eigentlich nicht. Wäre nur ein schönes projekt die alte Kiste mit "neuem Glanz" zu sehen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



DarudeNeox schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum
> 
> Bitte Ausfüllen...
> 
> ...


Das Ausfüllen bringt nichts.
Die Daten stehen außerdem fast alle oben.

EInzig etwas RAM würde dem Oldie noch gut tun (2X2GB wenn Du ihn geschenkt bekommst), alles andere ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Dazu benötigst Du aber ein 64bit Betriebssystem.



> dass Leute es geschafft haben mit teilweise ähnlich alten Komponenten PUBG zum laufen zu bringen.


Mit den Komponenten wird das aber nichts und endet in einer Diashow.

Der Q9650 bringt 30% mehr Rohleistung als der Q6600.
Also 8 statt 6 Bilder pro Sekunde.

Die Grafikkarte ist alt und indiskutabel.
Wenn du noch eine 6970 oder so geschenkt bekommst, könnten es ruckfreie Spiele werden, aber nur in der von Dir genannte Auflösung:
Grafikkarten-Vergleich: Radeon HD 3850 , Radeon HD 6970.

Die vernascht aber Dein Netzteil zum Frühstück (250W Spitzenverbrauch).
Das Corsair ist nicht schlecht, aber in letzter Zeit schlagen zu viele Teile in meiner Werkstatt auf.



> Freezer 7 rev 2 Pro für leichtes OC ?


Das Ding ist ein Witz und wird gerade mal mit den 95W des Q 9650 fertig werden:
Bewertung von Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2, CPU-Kuhler Retail.
Übertakten kannst Du da vergessen.


Alles in allem hat die ganze Aktion keinen Sinn.

Von Nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## joNickels (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*

Danke dir für deine Antwort. 

Der große Umbau lohnt nach deinen Ausführungen wohl absolut nicht mehr. Ein 64-bit Windows 7 Ultimate müsste ich hier noch rumliegen haben. Jemanden der noch DDR2 Ram zu verschenken hat kenne ich leider gerade nicht   Auf was muss ich denn beim Ram achten ? So wie sich das bei dir anhört sollte ich die Vollbestückung meiden und für ein kleines Update 2*2 GB verbauen. Was hälst du von solchen Riegeln ? 

4 GB KINGSTON DDR2 RAM 800 MHz PC2-6400 240pin PC RAM in Berlin - Friedrichshain | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

bzw.

2 mal 2GB Corsair DDR2 RAM 800MHz in Niedersachsen - Oldenburg | Weiteres PC Zubehor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Die 15€ hätte ich wohl noch, da ich mir alternativ eh keinen neuen Tower baue.  

Wieviel leistungsfähiger ist denn ein Q9550 @ 3.2 - 3.4 GHz als ein Q6600 stock ? Oder bremst die Graka eh dann das gesamte System aus ? Weiß nicht genau wie das alles zusammenhängt aber es wird ja immer vom Flaschenhals gesprochen. 

Und zuletzt was für einen Kühler würdest du als Budget Lösung empfehlen ? Der freezer hat ja immerhin auch über 250 gute Bewertungen also schwer zu entscheiden was nicht taugt.


----------



## PolluxFix (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Wenn der Rechner im Keller versauert ist, ging es ja scheinbar erstmal auch ohne. Ich würde die Sachen bei Ebay verramschen, ein bisschen was ansparen und dann mit einem sinnvollen Budget was neues hinstellen. In meinen Augen ist jeder Euro, der in diese Kiste gesteckt wir, ein verlorener Euro.


----------



## DarudeNeox (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Ausfüllen bringt nichts.
> Die Daten stehen außerdem fast alle oben.
> Von Nichts kommt nichts.



Mir ging es hauptsächlich um den von mir fett markierten Bereich zwecks dem Budget...

Ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen das man noch vor hat in so ein System Geld zu investieren... daher wollte ich wissen "wie viel"


An den TE: Baus auseinander.... setz alle Einzelteile für 1 Euro ins Ebay und hoff drauf das es jemand will und kauf dir dann von dem Erlös und dem Geld welches du dafür ausgeben wolltest einen neuen


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



DarudeNeox schrieb:


> Mir ging es hauptsächlich um den von mir fett markierten Bereich zwecks dem Budget...


Man kann auch nutzlose Hinweise geben, nur bringt das dem TO recht wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Es ist eigentlich völlig hoffnungslos, aus der 10 Jahre alten Schlurre noch etwas zu machen, 
aber wenn man Spaß am Erhalt hat, kann man versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen.

*1. CPU: 0,-€*
An der CPU etwas zu ändern lohnt nicht, zu teuer und zu wenig Mehrleistung
*
2. RAM: 20,-€ *
Dein Board unterstützt laut Supportliste auch einen 2GB RAM Riegel
Support Liste: http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/Memory/motherboard_memory_ga-p35-ds3.pdf

Sowas gibt es ab 20,-€, das wäre schon mal ein riesen Sprung nach vorne (64bit System?)
8 GB DDR2-RAM 800MHz von Kingston in Leipzig - Nordost | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
*
3. KÜHLER: 20,-€*
CPU-Kühler, so er ins Gehäuse passt, 18,-€ passt auf Sockel 775 und auf den nächsten Rechner
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*4. Grafikkarte: 30,-€ *
So etwas sollte mit dem Netzteil noch laufen, eine 2GB Karte wäre natürlich schöner:
Radeon Hd 6870 eBay Kleinanzeigen
_(Anmerkung: Es wurde eine GTX 760 4GB für um die 60,-€)_

*5. SSD: 30,-€
*kleine SSD wirkt Wunder, kannst Du dann auch im nächsten Recher weiter nutzen
64bit Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen, ideal wäre WIN 7,
KingDian S200 60GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
_(Anmerkung: Es wurde eine gebraucht 120GB SSD für um die 30,-€)_

Summe: 100,-€ plus Versand "versenkt".  Erwarte danach keine Wunder, aber ältere Spiele werden laufen. 
Ob sich das ganze lohnt, sei dahin gestellt, ob die 8GB RAM laufen, ist die größte Frage. Aber zum Arbeiten,
fürs Internet und ältere Spiele wird man noch etwas nostalgische Freude haben. Wenn man sich die aktuellen
Preise anschaut, kann man darüber nachdenken. Ich würde mit den 8GB RAM anfangen und schauen, ob es  
läuft. Versuch vorher, sämtliche Treiber für das Mainboard zu organisieren, könnte sein, dass es einige nicht
mehr gibt.

_Anmerkung zum Endergebnis mit 8GB und GTX 760 4GB sowie kleiner SSD: Selbst Witcher 3 läuft überraschend gut. Es war eine Freude, zu unterstützen und immer wieder zu sehen, dass man nicht gleich alles wegschmeißen muss._


----------



## joNickels (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



DarudeNeox schrieb:


> Mir ging es hauptsächlich um den von mir fett markierten Bereich zwecks dem Budget...
> 
> Ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen das man noch vor hat in so ein System Geld zu investieren... daher wollte ich wissen "wie viel"
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir einen neuen Gaming PC bauen möchte nehme ich wohl so 1000 bis 1200 Euro in die Hand damit der auch was taugt. Das habe ich aber momentan nicht vor. Wenn du mir aber einen Rechner für die von InteressierterUser veranschlagten 100 - 150 Euro zusammenstellen kannst bin ich daran natürich auch interessiert. Aber gefühlt bringt doch auch ein Neubau in den unteren Preisregionen nichts weil der dann auch direkt veraltet ist...


Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen *InteressierterUser*. Die von dir vorgeschlagene Reihenfolge scheint wirklich am meisten Sinn zu machen. Somit kümmere ich mich zuerst um das 8 GB Ram Upgrade und wenn das läuft mache ich mich an den Kühler > SSD > Grafikkarte. Was bräuchte ich denn für ein Netzteil um eine 2 GB Graka zum laufen zu bringen und was sollte die maximale Last der Grafikkarte bei dem aktuellen Netzteil sein ? Wäre da z.b. eine GTX 460 mit etwa 140 Watt noch drinn ? Die wäre ähnlich teuer wie die Radeon 6870.

Der Ram den du verlinkt hast war leider zu dem Zeitpunkt schon verkauft. Auf was muss ich da wenn ich mir welchen aussuche achten ? Sind Kühler wirklich notwendig ? 800 Mhz sollten denke ich ausreichen (?) da der q6600 mit nem 400er FSB*9 auf 3,6 GHz kommt was weit über dem ist was ich vor habe . Kann ich da irgendwelche DDR2 Module mit 800 mhz kaufen oder sollte ich auf Timings, Spannung oder was es da so alles gibt achten ?    


Und wie funktioniert das bei so einem alten Mainboard mit einer SSD ? Kann das überhaupt von der schnellen Datenübertragung profitieren ? 


Welche Treiber für das MB werden denn alle benötigt ? Auf der Gigabyte Seite sind für das Mainboard die für den Audiochip, Chipsatz und Lan noch verfügbar.
GA-P35-DS3L (rev. 2.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Dein Netzteil sollte das hier sein: Corsair Enthusiast Series VX550 550W ATX 2.2 (CP-9020097-UK/CMPSU-550VX) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Das war ja mal etwas feines, aber zehn Jahre ist ein stolzes Alter und Bauteile wie Kondensatoren altern. Das Netzteil hat immerhin
diese Schutzschalter. Es weiter zu nehmen ist darum nicht so gefährlich. Irgendwann wird es den Geist aufgeben, ob es dann die
Hardware mit in den Himmel nimmt, weiß niemand. Vermutlich wird es einfach abschalten, und gut ist,
• Überstromschutz (OCP) 
• Überspannungsschutz (OVP) 
• Überlastungsschutz (OLP) 
• Lastfreier Betrieb (NLO)  

Das Problem ist halt, eine sinnvolle Grafikkarte zu bekommen. Aber Du hast Recht, "sinnvoll" nennen wir Grafikkarten ab einer
GTX 1050TI für alleine 150,-€. Die laufen aber mit Deinem Mainboard nicht mehr. Mit etwas Glück läuft die 6te Nvidia Generation.
Wenn also 8GB RAM laufen, dann wäre so eine Grafikkarte der Hit: GTX 670 4GB. Auch eine GTX 560 2GB funktioniert sicher,
Spielspaß mit aktuellen AAA-Titel wird aber nicht eintreten.
Gtx 560 2gb eBay Kleinanzeigen

An das Netzteil würde ich erst denken, wenn Du eine neue Grafikkarte hast, je nach Leistung. Alles bis 30,-€ und 120W bedingt
erst einmal kein neues Netzteil, denn das würde gleich mit 50,-€ plus zu Buche schlagen. Etwas ganz feines wären max. drei Jahre
alte BeQuiet E9-450W, oder höher. Die sollte man gebraucht ab 40,-€ bekommen und in Bezug auf Wirkungsgrad ist es phänomenal.



joNickels schrieb:


> Welche Treiber für das MB werden denn alle  benötigt ? Auf der Gigabyte Seite sind für das Mainboard die für den  Audiochip, Chipsatz und Lan noch verfügbar.
> GA-P35-DS3L (rev. 2.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE


Genau um die geht es, sehr gut. Lade sie Dir schon mal runter, wer weiß, wann für das zehn Jahre alte Mainboard die Seite gelöscht wird. 
Das aktuellste BIOS würde ich auch herunterladen und jetzt schon installieren. Ich würde alles erst einmal herunterladen, auch Utilities 
wie Easy Tune 5. Installieren würde ich nach einem WIN 7 update und formatierter Festplatte erstmal wenig, Chipsatz natürlich und
 Audiotreiber. Schon LAN und USB könnten in WIN 7 neuere und bessere sein, da hilft nur ausprobieren

Übrigens wird Dein Vierkerner in der PCGH-Print nicht zu Unrecht als "Legendär" bezeichnet, weil 2007 kein Spiel die vier Kerne nutzen 
konnte, die CPU darum aber selbst heute noch bedingt einsetzbar ist.

Man darf von der CPU keine Wunder erwarten, aber selbst der aktuelle noch käufliche AMD Vierkerner der letzten Generation, Athlon 
X4-845,  und mit dem Spielen möglich ist, hat auch nur 50% Mehrleistung. Für Office, Internet etc. hast Du Leistung satt, ältere Spiele werden 
auch sehr gut laufen. Das Problem ist eher, eine möglichst moderne Grafikkarte zu finden, die noch läuft. Aber das kommt zum Schluss, da 
finden wir was. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: CPU-Tests 2017: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [Oktober mit 4x Coffee Lake & i9-7980XE]


----------



## joNickels (5. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Genau das ist das Netzteil. BIOS hatte ich schon auf die neue Version geflasht und die Mainboardtreiber habe ich auch auf einem Stick. Am meisten Probleme macht gerade der Ram. Habe die letzte Woche viel geboten aber ich sehe es dann doch nicht ein für 8 GB DDR2 Ram von Kingston HyperX oder Corsair Gskill etc 60 - 70 Euro zu bezahlen... Ich warte noch ein paar Tage ab und schau mal ob ich noch was für 20 - 25 Euro finde  

Gibt es spezielle Seiten für Grakas und CPUs wo man wie oben von dir gepostet so 100% Referenzen bekommt so dass ich z.B. schauen könnte wie mein q6600 gegen alte i3 oder i5 abschneidet ? 

Wäre sonst ein älteres 1155er Board mit einem Gen 2 oder 3  i3/i5 sonst eine Alternative ? Da müsste ich mal schauen wie die preislich so liegen. Keine Ahnung warum die DDR2 Ram Preise teilweise so hoch liegen. Scheint ja wirklich noch andere Leute zu geben die versuchen hoffnungslose Systeme umzubauen  

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Gibt es wie Sand am Meer:
8gb Ddr2 Ram, Elektronik gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Teuer sind die Riegel für Laptops, für PCs gibt es viele um 20,-€
8gb ddr2 RAM 800MHz in Baden-Wurttemberg - Waldshut-Tiengen | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
8Gb DDR2 800 Ram 4x2. Geil und HyperX in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Altena | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
8gb Ram ddr 2 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Recklinghausen | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
8 GB DDR2 RAM (4X2GB) 800 MHZ von Team Group  und Buffalo fur PC in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Gelsenkirchen | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
...


----------



## joNickels (5. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Naja es müssen bei dem Mainboard eben maximal 2GB Riegel sein und ich wollte vier gleiche um mögliche Probleme zu vermeiden. Hab jetzt diese hier für einen glaube ich vernünftigen Preis bekommen: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800, Arbeitsspeicher KVR800D2N6'/'2G, Retail
Bin mal gespannt ob das Board zickig wird.


----------



## joNickels (9. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Der Ram ist mittlerweile da. Muss ich beim Upgrade von Ram irgendetwas beachten ? Z.B. Einstellungen im Bios oder ähnliches ? Aktuell ist noch 32 Bit installiert. Sonst würde ich die 4 Riegel einbauen und dann den PC neu mit 64 Bit aufsetzen und hoffen dass dann alles passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ja, 64 BIT System ist natürlich gut. Dann viel Glück. Timings musst Du schauen, XMP-Profile wird es noch nicht gegeben haben, oder? Auf den RAM Riegel sollte alles drauf stehen


----------



## joNickels (9. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Naja auf dem Ram selber steht nicht wirklich viel. Der Aufkleber gibt nur die Seriennummer "KVR800D2N6/2G" und die Spannung von "1.8V" an. Timings oder anderes sind nicht explizit angegeben. Die Latenzen scheinen laut google CL6 zu sein. Sollte ich falls ich sowas finden kann im BIOS das XMP-Profile dann aktivieren ?


----------



## tsd560ti (9. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Wenn der Rechner schafft zu booten kannst du die Timings in der Regel in Cpu-Z (Reiter SPD) auslesen. 

XMP denke ich nicht, aber die JEDEC Daten gabs glaube ich schon bei meiner alten P4-DDR1 Officemöhre zum Auslesen. 


Ansonsten würde ich -falls er Serie nicht bootet- es erst mal mit kuscheligen 333Mhz (667) @ CL 7-7-7-18 probieren und dann auslesen wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber gibt nur die Seriennummer "KVR800D2N6/2G"


Und damit alles, oder auch nicht, das Datenblatt ist ziemlich dürftig

RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2GB, DDR2-800, CL6 (KVR800D2N6/2G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Datenblatt: https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/c/8/c/5/4546ee969da2fe64c66f6a98a577bacf7dfe.pdf

Ich such mal weiter


----------



## joNickels (10. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Also ich habe den Ram unter 32 Bit eingebaut. Der Windows Leistungsindex erkennt auch 8 GB Ram und der Rechner bootet. Wegen des 32 Bit Systems zeigt CPU-Z etwa 3.5 GB Ram an. Die ausgelesenen Latenzen mit CPU-Z sind 6-6-6-18. Morgen spiele ich dann wie oben nahegelegt das neue 64 Bit System mit Audiotreiber/Chipsettreiber/Utilities auf aber es scheint erstmal alles zu funktionieren. 
Da der Arbeitsspeicher gebraucht gekauft wurde würde ich noch gerne testen ob der auch fehlerfrei funktioniert. Bin schon öfter über den memtest gestoßen. Ist das das Programm der Wahl ?  

Vielen Dank schonmal an dieser Stelle !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Klingt ja schonmal gut, dann erkennt das Board den RAM. Sehr gut, erster Schritt erfolgreich.

Ich nehme zum RAM Testen auch gerne die Intel eigenen Utilities:

Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joNickels (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Mittlerweile habe ich auch das x64 System mit Graka/Chipset/Audio Treiber aufgesetzt und es läuft soweit stabil. Nach ein paar Reboots hat auch CPU-Z im SPD Reiter alle Ram Riegel erkannt. Nach einem kurzen Test mit Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility scheint der Arbeitsspeicher auch fehlerfrei zu laufen. 

Als nächstes würde ich mich jetzt um den CPU-Kühler sowie die SSD kümmern ? Produkte wurden mir ja schon auf Seite 1 genannt. Muss ich bei der Wärmeleitpaste die ich dann auch noch brauche auf etwas achten ? Habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie einen Kühler montiert. Ich hoffe das passt alles in das Case. Muss ich morgen mal ausmessen so gut es geht  

Damit ist das System jetzt folgendes: 

CPU: Q6600 @ 2,88 GHz undervoltet auf 1,3V (Werkeinstellung war 1,325 V) - im Prime Test gehen die Temperaturen trotzdem auf ca 95 °C hoch. Ziel sind eig. so 3,2 GHz.  
Ram: 8GB DDR2 800 MHz
Graka: Radeon 3850 ^^
Netzteil: Corsair VX 550W
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3

Das Optimum wäre am Ende noch PUBG spielen zu können aber mal abwarten wie es so weitergeht. Gefühlt machen sich die 8GB Ram aber schon im normalen Betrieb positiv bemerkbar .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

*1. CPU Kühler*
Der empfohlene Kühler ist ein mittelmäßig guter zum niedrigen Preis. Der sollte reichen. 
Mehrauszugeben wäre absurd, den würde ich zusammen mit einer kleinen SSD neu bestellen
Wäremeleitpaste ist dabei.
[Review] LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 - Preiswerter Kühler für Jeden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
2. SSD*
SSD würde ich schauen, wo man bestellt. Bei Mindfactory gibt es ab 49,-€ auch 120GB Dinger
Die kann dann auch mt in den nächsten Rechner, sowas geht nicht kaputt. Da Du nur 3GB/s
Sata hast, ist die Geschwindigkeit egal. Wichtig ist nur eine hohe lese und schreibrate bei
kleinen Datenpaketen, 4K etc...
Bestellen möglichst bei seriösem Händler wie Mindfactory
60 GB Patriot Flare 60GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
120 GB Patriot Burst 120GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
240GB: SanDisk Plus 240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G26) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auf die SSD muss dann natürlich das Betriebssystem, dann fängst Du dann von vorne an 
Was nimmst Du überhaupt? 

*3. Grafikkarte*
Problem ist dann die Grafikkarte. Wenn man mutig ist probiert man GTX 750Ti mit 4GB aus.
Das wäre für das Netzteil optimal, weil die nur 75W braucht, noch besser wäre eine GTX 1050TI.
Bleibt die Frage, ob das Board sie erkennt und da ahne ich schlimmers. Darum ist älter besser.
Der Hit, wenn Du wirklich PUGB spielen willst, wäre ein 3GB Karte, z.B. eine AMD HD 7970
oder 7950. Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du? Wegen Grafikkartenlänge und Abwärme. 
XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, DD, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-797G-TDFC) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Gibt es gebraucht bei ebay ab 85,-€, damit ist man heute noch gut dabei, entspricht einer R9-280X
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-multimedia-elektronik/hd-7970/k0c161
z.b. diese
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/xfx-hd-7970ghz-double-dissipation-3gb/753728702-225-2556
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...vapor-x-3gb-overclocked-v-/750676645-225-4313

HD 7950 alias R9-280
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-multimedia-elektronik/sortierung:preis/radeon-hd-7950/k0c161
z.B.; diese
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-dual-x-oc-3gb-grafikkarte/742075544-225-1822
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/asus-radeon-hd7950-directcu-3gb-ddr5/753615317-225-4931
*
4. Netzteil*
Wenn Du Dich für eine HD 7970 oder 7950 entscheidest, sollte es über kurz oder lang ein neues Netzteil werden:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-500w-atx-2-4-bn273-a1564538.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
...


----------



## joNickels (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Das von dir verlinkte Review hatte ich mir auch eben angesehen . Ich glaube beim Kühler gibt es keine bessere Alternative. Die Dinger gibt es eh nicht gebraucht und laut Video ist auch noch die Wärmeleitpaste dabei. SSD würde ich dann auch direkt mitbestellen oder wenn ich in der Bucht was günstiges finde das dort auch kaufen. Sowas in die Richtung evtl. ? 
SSD 2,5" 120 GB SATA III Festplatte OCZ-Technology NEU in Niedersachsen - Seevetal | Festplatten & Laufwerke gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Danke für die verlinkten SSD Platten. Schaue mir die gleich an. Die Versandkosten sind da auch nicht zu verachten mit 8+ Euro  
Dass ich dann wieder alles neu installieren darf war mir klar aber der Ram wollte eben getestet werden. Das aufgespielte OS ist Win 7 Ultimate. Den genauen Build weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht. Das hier müsste mein Case sein: 
Thermaltake Swing VB6000BWS Black 0.8 mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Grafikkarten habe ich auch ein wenig rumgestöbert. Das wird wirklich der komplizierteste Teil. Die 4GB GTX 670 sind garnicht so günstig wie auch die 1050 TI. Da muss ich mal überlegen was ich ausgeben möchte. Das ist dann auch noch vom NT abhängig. Wenn ich das alte weiter nutzen kann könnte ich auch die 40€ die mich ein beQuiet kosten würde in die Grafikkarte investieren. Bei Kleinanzeigen habe ich ein Komplettpaket mit meinem verwendeten Mainboard gesehen. Ich habe mal aus Interesse beim Verkäufer nachgefragt und er hat wohl eine 1050 TI zusammen mit einem q9550 drauf gehabt. Könnte also unter Umständen auch gehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Huch, Du liest noch, es ist 3:00? Ich habe noch korrigiert und Dir ein paar schnuckelige Grafikkarten verlinkt 
Mit den Dingern läuft PUBG, aber so richtig 



joNickels schrieb:


> SSD  2,5" 120 GB SATA III Festplatte OCZ-Technology NEU in Niedersachsen -  Seevetal | Festplatten & Laufwerke gebraucht kaufen | eBay  Kleinanzeigen


Perfekt für den Preis! 

Das Gehäuse reicht völlig. Mit einem Lüfter vorne, einem hinten und dem entlüftendem Netzteil kühlt das jede Grafikkarte. Kühler passt auch rein
Test dazu Thermaltake Swing ATX Mid Tower Case - Page 1 of 7 - Big Bruin
...


----------



## joNickels (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Hatte nur gesehen, dass du noch editiert hast und dann selbst noch meinen Post ergänzt. Meinst du meine CPU reicht für PUBG ? Ich schau mir das morgen alles nochmal genau an. Hast ja richtig viel rausgesucht. Sonst bestelle ich erstmal den Lüfter und die SSD 60/120 GB und teste wie hoch ich mit meiner CPU komme. Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich immer auf PUBG aus bin. Hab länger nichts gezockt und so wie das aussieht könnte es mal wieder ein Game sein, das spaß macht, ohne es zu stark suchten zu müssen . 
Mit Graka und NT wären das ca. extra 130 Euro. Insgesamt also Ram (24€), Lüfter (20€), SSD (30/50€), Graka (80€), NT (50€). Etwas 220 € für einen nostalgischen Office Pc der noch das ein oder andere Game schafft. Ob das Lohnt ist wie du in deinen ersten Posts geschrieben hast wohl zweifelhaft aber mit einem Neubau wäre ich kaum günstiger weggekommen oder doch ? 
Naja Schritt für Schritt geht es voran. Der Umbau des Rechners hat ja doch auch einen gewissen Spaßfaktor


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Hol Dir dieses Spiel von 2014 kostenlos:
Watch Dogs fur kurze Zeit kostenlos verfugbar

link zur Aktion: Ubisoft Free Weekend
Dazu brauchst Du "nur" einen Steam account

Das ist ziemlich fordernd, wenn das läuft, sollte auch PUGB laufen
Das wird von der CPU her extrem knapp, wenn du da auf 30 FPS kommst, 
wäre das gigantisch, dazu müssen die Regler aber ziemlich nach links. Eine
HD 7970 oder 7950 reicht da völlig. Vermutlich kommst Du nicht über 15FPS
und damit ist PUBG ziemlich tod. Such dir lieber ältere Spiele
Watch Dogs Technik-Test: GPU- und CPU-Benchmarks [Artikel des Monats Mai 2014]

Wobei man anders argumentieren kann: Ein i7-8700K soll fünfmal soviel 
Leistung haben. Schafft dieser die heute notwendigen 150 FPS, liegt Deiner
um die 30 und es wäre spielbar. Ao als Hoffnungsschimmer


----------



## tsd560ti (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ich stehe den R9-280x Mittlwerweile ein wenig kritisch gegenüber, einfach weil die Preise noch recht hoch liegen.  Nach subjektivem Eindruck haben die auch öfters Vram-Defekte, Blackscreen Bugs, etc , ich weiß nicht ob du das anders siehst.

Speziell in Pubg sind die Keplerkarten bei Serientakt ein wenig vorne. 
Die 2GB VRAM sind nicht mehr super Zukunftssicher, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das der Anspruch dieser Aufrüstung sein muss.    -Wenn dir in aktuelleren Spielen low-mid Texturen reichen, würde ich eher zu einer GTX 680/670/760 raten.  770bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Boost 2.0 System nicht noch belastender für das Netzteil ist, eine 670 geht vielleicht noch an den alten Schinken (? @ interessierterUser) 

Hier im Forum werden die für 60-70€ mit Versand gehandelt, einfach mal durchschauen.


Btw,  joNickels steht jetzt nicht für JoeNichols, oder ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich stehe den R9-280x Mittlwerweile ein wenig kritisch gegenüber, einfach weil die Preise noch recht hoch liegen.  Nach subjektivem Eindruck haben die auch öfters Vram-Defekte, Blackscreen Bugs, etc , ich weiß nicht ob du das anders siehst.



Ich habe mich auch schwer getan, sie zu empfehlen. Ideal wäre eine GTX 750Ti 4GB,
so die Karte in dem uralt Board noch läuft. Die hat merklich weniger Leistung als eine
HD 7970, hält dafür aber auch und braucht wenig Strom
Geforce GTX 750Ti 4 GB GDDR OC Edition in Berlin - Hohenschonhausen | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Gut im Mainboard laufen müsste auch eine R7-265, alsi 7850, die hat aich schon etwas Leistung:
Radeon R7 265, Elektronik gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

P.S.: Irgendwie machen die uralt Rechner Spaß. Es hat etwas von ökologisch korrekten Rezyklen, 
Technik Romantik und es spart Geld. Und für alles in Richtung Office, Surfen etc. Ist der Rechner
schnell genug, Spiele muss man im Einzelfall sehen, da gibt es schon echte CPU Kracher,in denen
 der olle Core Quad Q6600 keine Handvoll FPS erzeugt. 

...


----------



## joNickels (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Noch eine kurze zwischenfrage bevor ich auf eure anderen Beiträge bzgl. der Grafikkarte eingehe. Es geht doch nochmal um den RAM. Ich wollte den unter dem SPD Reiter bei CPU-Z ansehen nur war dort alles grau. Hab dann nochma alle Riegel raus genommen und siehe da mir wurde 3*KVR800D2N6/2G und 1*KVR800D2N6K2/4G geliefert. Aus den Produktdatenblättern werde ich leider nicht schlau ob die sich stören könnten. Ist beides DDR2 800 mit CL6. Das Problem ist nur dass ich meinen PC nicht neu starten kann und jetzt bedenken habe ob der RAM korrekt läuft. Booten und Herunterfahren geht. Nur ein Reboot ist nicht möglich. Da geht der Bildschirm aus aber gefühlt läuft der PC ganz normal weiter.
Also ich habe jetzt abwechselnd 2 identische Riegel eingebaut -> SPD Reiter bei CPU-Z wirft Daten aus. wenn ich aber die verschiedenen Riegel mische bekomme ich nur eine graue Anzeige bei CPU-Z. Irgendwie vermute ich das liegt an dem leicht abweichenden Riegel. Kann das sein ?

Habe jetzt wieder alle 4 Riegel eingebaut und CPU-Z zeigt alles normal an...Keine Ahung was da los ist . Reboot geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Das mit dem Reboot hab/hatte ich auch zwischendurch, könnte am Board liegen, könnte an Einstellungen liegen oder nen Programm blockiert da was.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Dual Channel war der erste Ansatz, aber es sind ja  und einer und drei.  Was findet sich in den Datenblättern:
https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KVR800D2N6_2G.pdf
https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/kvr800d2n6k2_4g.pdf
Sie sollten gleich sein. Wenn es läuft und Windows alle 8GB erkennt, hst Du doch gewonnen. Und ja, dass
nicht alles so rund läuft, schreib ich ja, muss man ein bisschen ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, es Du hast Spaß
am Basteln und es nervt nicht zu sehr. Wenn es dann läuft, ist es umso schöner

Da haben dir diese Schlaviner von ebay wieder ungleiche Ware untergejubelt. Ich weiss schon, warum ich ebay
nicht mag und immer nur schweren Herzens empfehle. Aber gut, sie laufen, dass ist das wichtige.


----------



## joNickels (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hier im Forum werden die für 60-70€ mit Versand gehandelt, einfach mal durchschauen.
> 
> 
> Btw,  joNickels steht jetzt nicht für JoeNichols, oder ?



Auf den Marktplatz habe ich aufgrund meines geringen Postcounts leider noch keinen Zugriff sonst würde ich dort natürlich auch schauen. Joe Nichols musste ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal googeln  Der Nick war nur schon vergeben deshalb habe ich noch was vorangestellt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> P.S.: Irgendwie machen die uralt Rechner Spaß. Es hat etwas von ökologisch korrekten Rezyklen,
> Technik Romantik und es spart Geld. Und für alles in Richtung Office, Surfen etc. Ist der Rechner
> schnell genug, Spiele muss man im Einzelfall sehen, da gibt es schon echte CPU Kracher,in denen
> der olle Core Quad Q6600 keine Handvoll FPS erzeugt.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie sollten gleich sein. Wenn es läuft und Windows alle 8GB erkennt, hst Du doch gewonnen. Und ja, dass
> nicht alles so rund läuft, schreib ich ja, muss man ein bisschen ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, es Du hast Spaß
> am Basteln und es nervt nicht zu sehr. Wenn es dann läuft, ist es umso schöner
> 
> ...



Es ist ja auch mehr ein Projekt und der PC muss nicht morgen stehen und eine bestimmt Leistung bringen. Wenn am Ende alles läuft und etwas brauchbares dasteht hat es sich gelohnt. Ob es am Ende ein "Gaming Pc" wird und was ich damit spielen kann wird sich zeigen. PUBG ist beispielsweiße ja noch in der Entwicklung und je länger ich für den Zusammenbau brauch desto bester läuft dann vllt das Spiel  Warum ich dachte dass es evtl. klappen könnte waren unter Anderem auch Videos wie dieses: 
YouTube

Hier werden auf 1080p 60fps erreicht. Mit einem etwas schlechteren Setup und geringerer Auflösung könnten ja 30-40 fps drinn sein  

Ich unterteile das jetzt auch mal wie du in einem vorherigen Post wegen der Übersicht...

*1. SSD*

Die Corsair 120 GB SSD habe ich mir für 40€ inkl. Versand zugelegt. 

*2. Kühler*

Dieses Wochenende oder nächste Woche werde ich mir den Kühler bestellen. Mit Preis + Versandkosten scheint hier bei Abholung sogar Saturn am günstigsten zu sein. 

*3. Ram*

Wenn es nur der Reboot ist macht das ja nichts aus. Wäre nur schade wenn der Ram nicht richtig läuft und ich das nicht merke. Habe mit dem Utility Tool ca. 30 min den Ram getestet und da lief alles. Kann ich sonst noch irgendwie nachschauen ob der Ram so läuft wie er sollte ? 
Habe etwas mit den Riegeln rumprobiert. 
Wenn ich nur zwei Riegel drinn habe rebootet er auch nicht -> Liegt nicht an der Vollbestückung der Bänke ? und nicht an dem falschen Riegel ? 
Wenn ich zwei identische und meine alten 1GB Riegel einbaue rebootet er nicht
Wenn er voll bestückt mit 3 identischen und 1 anderen ist rebootet er nicht

Was passiert wenn ich nur meine alten 1GB Riegel einbaue müsste ich noch testen. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reboot hab/hatte ich auch zwischendurch, könnte am Board liegen, könnte an Einstellungen liegen oder nen Programm blockiert da was.



Weißt du an welchen Programmen das liegen kann ? Oder wo Einstellungen falsch sein können. Im BIOS habe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich was umgestellt. Zum übertakten den FSB, VCore, Teiler. Das war es eig. Kann das auch an Utility Progammen wie EasyTune liegen ? Hatte sowas noch nie installiert. 

*4. Graka*

So zum Schluss das Thema der letzten Posts. Ich denke da muss ich noch abwarten aber die GTX 750 TI klingt schonmal ganz gut. Auch falls mein NT das noch packen sollte. Wäre nicht auch eine GTX 660 eine option. Die hat jedenfalls nach der unten verlinkten Liste einen rel. geringen Verbrauch. Wie wichtig ist denn der VRam für PUBG z.B. ? Hier haben ja auch Grakas mit weniger VRam teilweise höhere Scores: Grafikrangliste - nach Leistung sortierte Grafikkarten-Datenbank - PC-Erfahrung.de Wenn die SSD läuft und der Kühler drauf ist kommt dieses Thema auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Im PCGH-Benchmark von PUBG ist die 2GB GTX 770 vor der 3GB 280X, kann also nicht so desaströs sein. Gebencht wurde da in 1080p@High. 

Klar ist viel VRAM immer gut und 2GB Karten sind heutzutage schon ziemliche Krüppel in modernen Spielen.  Wenn man aber Grafikregler bedienen kann kommt man aber trotzdem gut klar.

Ich habe selber ein SLI Gespann von 2 680/2GB und meine Spiele laufen damit sehr gut. Für beide Karten (eine mit Lüfterdefekt) habe ich 118€ inkl. Versand gezahlt und kann beispielsweise Battlefield 4 auf mittlerer bis hoher Detailstufe mit 4K -Downsampling (der großen Rohleistung sei Dank) spielen. 
Da guckt man mit einer einzelnen 1050Ti oder 960 4GB (ca. so schnell wie eine 680) und erst recht mit einer 750Ti (ca so schnell wie eine GTX-580) in die Röhre.


Das Netzteil kann ja ansatzweise das leisten was drauf steht.   Ob dein System nun mit der Maxwell 750Ti 225Watt oder mit ner alten Keplerkarte 320-350Watt verbraucht sollte dem Teil egal sein, solange es noch anspringt. 
-Wenn es nicht mehr tut ist sowieso ein neues fällig. 

Desweiteren halte ich eine ältere Karte mit sanftem/trägen Boostverhalten für schonender als eine hart regelnde Energiesparkarte wie die 750Ti und folgende Generation ab 900.


----------



## joNickels (12. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*

Mein Mainboard ist leider nicht SLI fähig weshalb die Option ausscheidet. Meinst du eine 2GB GTX 670 würde für mich reichen ? Die wäre ja mit 170 W evtl. für das alte NT ertragbar ? 

Mal ein kleines Update
Ich habe mich vorher mit Hilfe das Handbuchs mal etwas durch das BIOS geklickt und siehe da der PC rebootet . Keine Ahnung warum. Ich habe eigentlich nur unbenutzte SATA Anschlüsse deaktiviert damit die beim booten nicht gecheckt werden, den floppy Anschluss deaktiviert und die GSATA Anschlüsse deaktiviert und nie genutzte Kabel für Externe Festplatten aus den GSATA Anschlüssen gezogen. Wüsste nicht was das mit dem Reboot zutun hat aber es scheint zu funktionieren. Damit ihr mal ein Bild habt hier ein Auszug aus CPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Lüfter habe ich noch bei Amazon bestellt. Warum auch immer muss man keine Lieferkosten zahlen wenn man über eine Vergleichsseite auf amazon weitergeleitet wird. 
LC-Power LC-CC-120 Cosmo Cool Prozessorlufter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## joNickels (15. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

So die SSD ist mittlerweile auch da. Die war leider nicht werksneu noch formatiert, scheint aber zu funktionieren. In meinem Rechner habe ich nur ein SATA Kabel. Gibt es da was zu beachten beim Kauf ? 
Ich würde sonst morgen im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen und mit diesem Guide die SSD einrichten. Reicht da der Win7 AHCI Treiber oder besser der von der Gigabyteseite ? Leider ist es auch nicht möglich die Firmware zu updaten wenn die SSD als Systemplatte läuft.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#inna


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> So die SSD ist mittlerweile auch da. Die war leider nicht werksneu noch formatiert, scheint aber zu funktionieren. In meinem Rechner habe ich nur ein SATA Kabel. Gibt es da was zu beachten beim Kauf ?


Es gibt unterschiedliche Anschlüsse, gerade und gewinkelt, sowie unterschiedliche Längen. 
Muss man sehen, was am besten passt, hängt vom Board ab und wo die SSD angeschlossen
 wird. Passen tun alle, jeweils einer lässt sich besser verlegen

Gibt es ab 0,31€: sata kabel | Geizhals Deutschland
z.B.:
Diverse SATA-Kabel 0.3m Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Diverse SATA-Kabel 0.5m mit Arretierung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
DeLOCK SATA Kabel rot 0.3m mit Arretierung, rechts/oben Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Diverse SATA-Kabel 1.5m Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/delock-sata-kabel-rot-0-3m-84249-a610357.html



joNickels schrieb:


> Ich würde sonst morgen im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen und mit diesem Guide die SSD einrichten. Reicht da der Win7 AHCI Treiber oder besser der von der Gigabyteseite ? Leider ist es auch nicht möglich die Firmware zu updaten wenn die SSD als Systemplatte läuft.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#inna


Bei dem alten Ding würde ich die Gigabyte Firmware probieren, wenn es mit Windowstreibern läuft, nimm sie, es geht nicht um enen Geschwindigkeitsrekord.


----------



## joNickels (20. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Also der Kühler und die SSD sind eingebaut und das System neu aufgesetzt. Habe im BIOS auf AHCI gestellt und normal Windows 7 installiert. Ist es normal, dass unter diesem Modus die Festplatten als Laufwerke angezeigt werden ? Unter Hardware sicher entfernen sind beide internen Festplatten aufgeführt. Hab mal mit dem OCZ Utilityprogramm einen Bench durchgeführt. 

Sequenziell (128 KiB) - Lesen: 254 MiB/s Schreiben: 140 MiB/s
Random (4 KiB) - Lesen:  88 MiB/s Schreiben: 134 MiB/s

Keine Ahnung wie die Werte einzuordnen sind aber es ist ja auch ein SATA 2 Port/Kabel. Es bootet jedenfalls um einiges schneller. 

Der Kühler hat auch einen großen Unterschied gemacht. Mit dem alten Zalman hatte ich unter Last 90-95 °C ohne OC und im Idle 45+. Jetzt mit dem neuen Teil habe ich 35 im idle und 63 °C mit OC. War das erste mal, dass ich ein Mainboard ausgebaut habe, scheint aber alles soweit wieder zu funktionieren . Nur den front Audio Ausgang habe ich nicht mehr verkabelt bekommen. Aktuell läuft der Q6600 auf 3,42 GHz. NB +0,2 V, Ram +0,1 V, VCore im BIOS 1,48 V - mit CPU-Z  1,392 Last/1,440 Idle. Sind die Werte zu hoch oder noch im Rahmen ? Mehr scheint als Laie bei meiner CPU nicht mehr zu gehen. 

Es bleibt dann noch die letzte Frage mit der Graka. Welche, ob mit neuem oder ohne neuem NT und was dann spielbar ist


----------



## joNickels (22. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kann ja ansatzweise das leisten was drauf steht.   Ob dein System nun mit der Maxwell 750Ti 225Watt oder mit ner alten Keplerkarte 320-350Watt verbraucht sollte dem Teil egal sein, solange es noch anspringt.
> -Wenn es nicht mehr tut ist sowieso ein neues fällig.
> 
> Desweiteren halte ich eine ältere Karte mit sanftem/trägen Boostverhalten für schonender als eine hart regelnde Energiesparkarte wie die 750Ti und folgende Generation ab 900.



Für einen SLI Modus habe ich auf meinem Board ja leider zu wenig Slots. Wie kann ich denn abschätzen was das NT aushält ? Kann man da einfach von allen Verbauchern die Watt Werte zusammenzählen und schauen ob die noch unter 550 W liegen ? Wenn mein NT die Karte die ich dann kaufe nicht schaffen sollte bootet es dann einfach nicht oder knallt es mir direkt das Netzteil durch ? 

Nach deiner Empfehlung wäre eine 660/670 bzw 750 Ti 760 Karte optimal. Meinst du die würden auch ein paar fps bei PUBG erzeugen ? Das System ist jetzt ein Q6600@3,4 GHz, 8GB Ram und noch eine neue Grafikkarte. Was spricht genau gegen eine 960 GTX ? Die hat ja im Idle 10 W und unter Last 120 W Verbrauch ? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *3. Grafikkarte*
> Problem ist dann die Grafikkarte. Wenn man mutig ist probiert man GTX 750Ti mit 4GB aus.
> Das wäre für das Netzteil optimal, weil die nur 75W braucht, noch besser wäre eine GTX 1050TI.
> Bleibt die Frage, ob das Board sie erkennt und da ahne ich schlimmers. Darum ist älter besser.
> ...



Also ich würd gerne bis max 120 € noch für die Grafikkarte investieren. Lieber wären mir 80 - 100 €. Gelesen habe ich, dass eine 1050 Ti schon auf diesem Board gelaufen ist. Wie stark unterscheiden sich die Boards bei sowas ? Eine 960 GTX sollte dann auch laufen oder ? Und bei einem 120 W Verbrauch müsste mein NT das doch noch stemmen können ? 

Grüße und Danke !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

*SSD:*
Die Werte sind doch sehr gut, mehr ist mit Sata 2 nicht zu erwarten. Gerade 4K Random ist erfreulich hoch.

*Kühler:*
Sehr schön, ich hoffe, der billige Lüfter ist erträglich, aber erheblich bessere gibt es ab wenigen Euro
Sowas ist auch für Gehäuse etwas schönes. Das ist dann alles Silent Feintuning für den Schluss, wenn 
der Rechner fertig ist. Aber muit reduzierter Drehzahl sollte auch der originale Lüfter leise genug werden.
Die Temperaturen sind ja schonmal besser als gedacht, diue guten alten verlöteten CPUs. 
z.B.: Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
OC:*
Keine Ahnung, kenne die Plattform gar nicht.  Vielleicht hilft das hier:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Intel Core2Quad Q6600 Overclocking Anleitung
Der grosse Q6600 Ubertaktungs-Guide

*Grafikkarte:
*Kompatibilität ist Boardsabhängig. Ob irgendjemand auf irgend einen irgend einem der alten
Boards eine Karte zum laufen brachte interessiert nicht, es muss genau Dein Board sein und Dein
Bios. Da hilft leider nur try and error. 

Natürlich wäre eine GTX 1050 TI ideal von allem, Stromverbrauch, Leistung und den 4GB VRAM.
Ob es läuft wird man sehen. Der Vorteil des Onlinekaufes ist, dass man die Karte bei Nichtgefallen
zurückschicken kann. Beim Gebrauchtkauf geht das nicht. Da geht höchstens testen. Ich habe schon
überlegt, ob ich Dir eine GTX 970 zum testen vorbei schicke. Wohnst Du in der Nähe von Hannover?
Ich würde auch vorbei kommen.

Von der Leistung nehmen sich GTX 960 und GTX 1050TI nichts, auch von der GTX 960 gint es eine
4 GB Variante. Mehr als 80-100,-€ sollte man dafür gebraucht nicht ausgeben, dass sollte den
Verkäufern klar sein. Wenn Du bereit bist, 120,-€ auszugeben, könnte man diese kleine Karte testen.
Die Rohleistung ist ähnlich einer GTX 960 4GB, dazu nur 80W Stromverbrauch. Wenn die laufen
sollte, wäre das für die olle CPU schon etwas ganz feines
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 560 4GD5 (1226MHz) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
...


----------



## joNickels (22. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Kühler:*
> Sehr schön, ich hoffe, der billige Lüfter ist erträglich, aber erheblich bessere gibt es ab wenigen Euro
> Sowas ist auch für Gehäuse etwas schönes. Das ist dann alles Silent Feintuning für den Schluss, wenn
> der Rechner fertig ist. Aber muit reduzierter Drehzahl sollte auch der originale Lüfter leise genug werden.
> ...


Von der NB konnte ich die Spannung doch noch um 0.1 V reduzieren. Was ich so gelesen hatte sollten die Einstellungen passen. Bleibt abzuwarten wie lange eine 10 Jahre alte CPU mit OC das ganze mitmacht   Zur not gibt es eben für 10 € eine Neue. Den Lüfter hatte ich mir sogar schon angeschaut. Beim starten des PCs rattert der Lüfter auf der Rückseite ziemlich laut. Dieser ist auch mit einem 3 Pin und einem Stromkabel angeschlossen was mich etwas wundert. Eigentlich reicht doch ein 3 Pin auch für die Stromversorgung ? Evtl. baue ich am Schluss noch vorne und hinten im Gehäuse jeweils einen von den leisen 120 mm ein. Der Kühlerlüfter ist jetzt schon erheblich leiser als der alte von Zalman. Hatte teilweise schon angst dass der garnicht dreht.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Grafikkarte:
> *Kompatibilität ist Boardsabhängig. Ob irgendjemand auf irgend einen irgend einem der alten
> Boards eine Karte zum laufen brachte interessiert nicht, es muss genau Dein Board sein und Dein
> Bios. Da hilft leider nur try and error.
> ...



Ich habe hier mal Grafikkarten mit 3 GB Speicher und max 120 W TDP (was mein NT noch schaffen sollte ?) gefiltert. Die Auswahl ist dadurch doch sehr überschaubar. https://abload.de/img/grakafpzhg.png.

1050 TI - 75 W - 115€ bis 150€
960 GTX 4GB - 120 W - 100€ bis 120€
750 TI 4GB - 60 W? - 80€ bis 120€

so wie es momentan aussieht komme ich in der Bucht nicht wirklich günstiger weg als mit der von dir verlinkten Karte. Die 750 4GB ist die günstigste aber wohl auch mir Abstand am Leistungsschwächsten ? Wenn ich sowieso 110+ Euro ausgebe kann ich auch die von dir genannte Radeon nehmen denke ich. Da ist dann wenigstens noch Garantie dabei. 

Ich wohne leider nicht annährend in der Nähe von Hannover sonst wäre das mit dem Testen sicher ganz reizvoll. Bei Versand müsste ich dann 2 mal versand und dir eine Sicherheit überweisen schätze ich  Maximal 90 - 100 Euro wären mir für eine Grafikkarte am liebsten gewesen aber das scheint momentan nicht drinn zu sein. Da ich im Dezember nicht viel zum Spielen kommen würde habe ich keinen Zeitdruck. Meinst du Anfang nächsten Jahres, wenn alle Kinder neue Grafikkarten zu Weihnachten bekommen haben, gehen die Preise zurück ?  

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2017)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Apropos, da fällt es mir doch wieder ein, optimal wäre natürlich eine GTX 760 4GB, ab 80,-€
Gtx 760 4gb eBay Kleinanzeigen

Das hier ist genau Deine Karte!  Und dann etwas den Takt runter und die Spannung reduzieren, dann hält Dein Netztteil und
die Karte freut sich auch
4GB MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 in Niedersachsen - Cuxhaven | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
NVidia GTX 760 Gainward 4GB DDR5 Privat VK in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Bergisch Gladbach | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

oder eben für 80,-€ mit dem lauten Referenzkühler, dann lieber eine der beiden Karten oben, Die Gainward Phantom ist klasse
GeForce GTX 760 4GB DDR5 ZOTAC! in Bonn - Nordstadt  | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## joNickels (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

So ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben mit dem.PC  Habe mir jetzt eine Phantom gtx 760 4 GB für 70 Euro gekauft die nächste Woche hoffentlich ankommt. Ganz schön selten und deshalb oft teuer die Karten. Kannst du mir dann noch mit der Einstellungen wegen meinem NT helfen ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Dann bin ich gespannt, wie das Ding endgültig läuft. Was hast Du jetzt alles an Geld investiert?


----------



## joNickels (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

24 Ram, 20 Kühler, 40 SSD, 70 Graka und ein überteuertes SATA Kabel aus einem Laden. Also mit Versand 155 Euro. Ohne SSD wäre es natürlich um einiges günstiger gewesen. Hätte ich für das Geld auch ein gebrauchtes i5 System bekommen ? Die CPU läuft auch stabil auf 3,40 GHz. Ein Gehäuselüfter vorne und ein neues NT würden das System komplettieren falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> 2 Hätte ich für das Geld auch ein gebrauchtes i5 System bekommen ? Die CPU läuft auch stabil auf 3,40 GHz. Ein Gehäuselüfter vorne und ein neues NT würden das System komplettieren falls Bedarf besteht


150,-€ für CPU, Board sind aktuell drin, eher etwas billiger, mit RAM teurer. Dann hättest Du aber noch kein Lauffähiges System. "Verschwendet" hast Du nur die 24,-€ für den RAM, alles andere kann in jeden neuen Recher. Aber der Reiz ist doch gerade, den alten Hobel zu neuen Höhenflügen zu bringen.


----------



## joNickels (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Leider sind die alten CPUs mit 30 Euro noch ziemlich teuer. Sonst fände ich einen q9550 mit weniger Stromverbrauch, mehr Cache und eventuell bis zu 3.8 GHz reizvoll. 
Bin gespannt was mit der gtx 760, sofern die läuft, möglich ist


----------



## joNickels (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Also die Karte ist gerade angekommen und wird gleich eingebaut. Was muss ich jetzt mit dem Treiber und den Einstellungen beachten damit ich nicht das NT durchbrate ?
Also der Rechner bootet und Windows installiert wohl gerade schon automatisch einen Treiber. Installiert wurde jetzt Nvidia 3D Vision 388.13, Grakatreiber 388.13 und Audiotreiber 1.3.35.1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

1. Schritt: Rechner anmachen
2. Schritt: aktuellen Treiber deinstallieren
3. Schritt: Rechner ausmachen
4. Schritt: Grafikkarten tauschen
5. Schritt: Rechner starten
6. Schritt: neuen Grafikkartentreiber installieren
Nachtrag: zu langsam ... 

Ich suche Dir noch einen passenden Treiber raus, die aktuellen bringen Dir nichts mehr. Welches Betriebssystem nutzt Du, habe ich wieder vergessen?
Diesen würde ich empfehlen: 372.70: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

Wenn neuere problemlos laufen, ist das gut, erfahrungsgemäß sind die Optimierungen nur für neue Karten hilfreich, für ältere können neue Treiber 
auch mal Kontraproduktiv sein. Für meine GTX 970 nutze ich auch weiterhin den 372.70, weil es beste Rechenleistung beim Falten bringt. offen ist,
ob Du sowas wie Nvidia Experience installieren willst.  Kostet nur Datenvolumen, hilft Dir aber am Anfang, für Deine Spiele gute Einstellungen zu finden,
bis Du selber mit den Reglern umgehen kannst.

Und da Du eine so kleine SSD hast, wird das hier mittelfristig wichtig:
Geforce: Treiberleichen aufraumen bringt viel Speicherplatz

Viel Glück mit der Karte! Sie scheint ja erkannt zu werden und zu laufen. Dann genieße jetzt rinr ganz andere Grafik.


----------



## joNickels (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ich verstehe deinen letzten Beitrag leider nicht so ganz. Soll ich jetzt den installieren Treiber wieder deinstallieren oder kann ich den behalten wenn es soweit läuft ? Mein Betriebssystem ist Win7 64 bit. Wie sieht es jetzt mit meinem alten 550W Netzteil aus ? Muss ich die Karte jetzt noch drosseln oder kann ich damit schon Spiele starten ohne dass alles direkt schwarz wird ?  Bisher bin ich nur in Windows unterwegs gewesen.

Der aktuelle Rechner ist jetzt: 

System: Win 7 64 bit
Monitor: 1440*900
Ram: 8GB DDR2
CPU: Q6600 @ 3,4 GHz
Graka: GTX 760 4 GB
NT: Corsair VX 550W

Bin echt gespannt wie groß der Unterschied zu meiner alten 500 MB Karte sein wird


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen letzten Beitrag leider nicht so ganz. Soll ich jetzt den installieren Treiber wieder deinstallieren oder kann ich den behalten wenn es soweit läuft ?


Wenn es gut läuft, läuft es. Nutz ihn und schaue, ob es Probleme gibt, z.B. flimmernde Texturen etc.



joNickels schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt mit meinem alten 550W Netzteil aus ? Muss ich die Karte jetzt noch drosseln oder kann ich damit schon Spiele starten ohne dass alles direkt schwarz wird ?  Bisher bin ich nur in Windows unterwegs gewesen.


Ich würde ein Powerlimit setzen. Das geht in Zusatzprogrammen wie z.B. Gainward tool
Gainward :: Download




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Power Target z.B. auf 90%. Je weniger, umso besser, und dann kannst Du es ja langsam erhöhen


Den GPU-Takt würde ich leicht erhöhen, den RAM Takt nicht, die versagen in der Regel zu erst, aber die Maximalleistung leicht absenken. Der Vorteil ist, das Du in der Regel eine leicht schnellere Karte hast, im Besonderen aber Dein Netzteil nicht überlastest. Wenn alles so läuft, dass Du extrem zufrieden bist, kann man auch über ein neues Netzteil nachdenken. Wäre ja schade, wenn es den jetzt tauglichen Rechner "himmeln" würde. Die alten GTX 760 mit Kepler Chip sind aber noicht so schlimm. Die  schalten die Leistung noch nicht so hektisch hin und her, wie es moderne  Karten machen. Und genau das mögen alte Netzteile nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Und jetzt natürlich ein Erfahrungsbericht! 

(Hallo Mods, war aus versehen ein doppelter Beitrag, musste jetzt noch irgendwas reinschreiben)


----------



## joNickels (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Programme wie Nvidia Experience würden dann die ingame Regler wie Texturen, Sichtweite, Schatten etc. einstellen oder meinst du andere Regler ? 

So ich habe mir jetzt das Gainward Tool installiert. Die Leistungsgrenze habe ich jetzt mal auf 90% gestellt. Ich habe leider keinerlei Erfahrungen was die Regler bei Grakas angeht. Kann ich irgendwie testen ob die Karte mit den Einstellungen dann stabil läuft ? Ich stelle also Power Target auf ca. 90%, den GPU Takt +xxx (was wäre da ein Wert für den Anfang ?) und lasse den Ram Takt wie er ist ? 

Speichert man mit dem BIOS Knopf in dem Tool die Einstellungen ins BIOS oder was macht der ? 

Werde dann mit Fortnite testen und dir berichten. Auf low lief das Spiel mit etwa 30 fps aber die alte Radeon Graka hat dabei einen brutalen lärm gemacht ;D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Programme wie Nvidia Experience würden dann die ingame Regler wie Texturen, Sichtweite, Schatten etc. einstellen oder meinst du andere Regler ?


Genau 

Da Du die begriffe alle kennst, kannst Du es auch selber einstellen und die "Spionagesoftware" Experience deinstallieren.



joNickels schrieb:


> Werde dann mit Fortnite testen und dir  berichten. Auf low lief das Spiel mit etwa 30 fps aber die alte Radeon  Graka hat dabei einen brutalen lärm gemacht ;D


Viel Spaß! Mit dem Programm MSI Afterburner kannst Du sehen, was limitiert, also die Grafikarte oder die CPU


----------



## Xtr3me86 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Nette Story  Sogar ganz gelesen hehe!


----------



## joNickels (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Also Fortnite läuft mit allen Einstellungen auf hoch mit 75+ fps stabil was wirklich ein rießen Fortschritt ist . Laut Afterburner liegt der CPU bei Ca. 80% Auslastung und die GPU bei über 90%. Also limitiert die Grafikkarte ?
Das Power Target habe ich auf 90% gestellt und sonst noch nichts geändert. Wie viel Watt ist denn noch passabel für mein NT ? Bei 90% wären das ja 153 Watt. 95% schon 161 Watt. Kann ich jetzt einfach GPU Takt und VRam Takt in kleinen MHz Schritten erhöhen bis es zu Bildfehlern/Artefakten kommt ?

Auch nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an den interessiertenUser der mich hier so lange beraten hat und auf meine vielen laienhaften Fragen eingegangen ist  Ohne dich wäre das Projekt nichts geworden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Na, dass klingt doch schon mal gut.. Hast Du V-sync passend zu Deinem Monitor auf 75 Hz gestellt? Würde ich machen, adaptives V-Sync, damit Du das Netzteil entlastest und bei 75 FPS schluss mit Berechnungen ist. Wenn Du 80% CPU und 90% GPU Last hast, ist das extrem gut austarriert. Beide Systeme werden limitieren. Öfter, je nachdem, wie die Spieleengine mit vier Kernen umgehen kann, bist Du vermutlich im CPU limit. Also einfach die Grafikkarte etwas mehr fordern und z.B. Kantenglättungen eine Stufe hoch stellen. Also, wenn alles sehr gut läuft, dann stellt die Grafikkarten leistung hoch. Ich bin ja immer vorsichtig. Aber die Karte hat auch nur 170W, ingesamt wirst Du unter 350W liegen und Dein Netzteil stemmte mal problemlos 550W. 



joNickels schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt einfach GPU Takt und VRam Takt  in kleinen MHz Schritten erhöhen bis es zu Bildfehlern/Artefakten kommt  ?


Das kann man machen. VRAM würde ich weniger erhöhen, weil der VRAM immer wieder  Grafikkarteausfälle bbedingt, aber 50-100 MHz mher Chip Takt sind immer gut. Geh in kleinen Schritt hoch, 25 Hz oder so. Und wenn es irgendwann zu Fehlern kommt, wieder 1-2 Schritte zurück.

Wenn ich mir die Systemanforderungen anschaue, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Du mit der CPU soviel erreichst. Damit kommst Du zu den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen mit i5 und 2800MHz. Respekt, wenn Du stabil über 60 FPS kommst. Anforderungen an Fortnite:
Fortnite: Battle Royale - Systemanforderungen fur PC - CHIP

Mal sehen, wie andere Spiele laufen. Diese alte Gurke, diese jämmerliche alte Gurke. 75 FPS in einem heutigen Spiel, auch wenn es natürlich sehr einfach ist. Die Grafik ist trotzdem ganz ansprechend. Dein kleiner Monitor mit 1440 x 900 hilft natürlich. Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem billigen Rechner. PUBG könnte wirklich mit 30FPS und mehr laufen, auch dort wird nur ein i3 gefordert. Da aber ein i3-4340 als Minimal CPU angesetzt wurde, kann es sehr schnell sein, dass die eine oder andere neue Funktion an Deiner CPU fehlt. Wird man sehen.
Video: YouTube: Fortnite
Video: YouTube: PUBG mit Core 2 Q6600

*Weiteres Vorgehen:*
 Jetzt solltest Du in Ruhe Dein System optimieren. Alles, aber auch jedes kleine fitzelchen, was CPU Leistung kostet, muss weg. Es wird eine Menge Dienste unter WIN geben, die Du nicht brauchst, Virenscanner würde ich nur den Microsoft Defende aktivieren, Updates auf manuell stellen und hin und wieder selber suchen, denn der nutzt Dir schnell mal eine halbe Stunde einen bis zwei kerne Deiner begrenzten CPU-Leistungen. Natürlich müssen alle sonstigen Programme geschlossen werden und wenn Du irgendwann mit der Analyse durch bist, würde ich auch den Afterburner wieder deinstallieren. Vermutlich, wenn das Netzteil auch mit 100% Powertarget läuft, hau das Gainwars Tool wieder runter, das kostet alles nur Leistung

Und dann kommt übertakten: bei dem alten Ding aber gaaanz vorsichtig
Der grosse Q6600 Ubertaktungs-Guide
*
Hardware Museum:*
Dein Board läuft schon unter "Museum". Aber dort gibt es zumindest große Bilder vom Maoinboard. Mir fehlen gute Kühlkörper auf den ganzen mosfet zur Spannungserzeugung für CPU und RAM. Ich würde darum erstmal keine zu langen Vollast Sessions durchführen, sondern Stück für Stück schauen, was das alte System macht. Und wenn es wirklich gut und stabil läuft, dann wäre ein neues Netzteil vielleicht wirklich eine gute Sache. weiter könnte man die Belüftung optimierne, das Board hat ja viele Lüfteranschlüsse, für Deine Gehäuselüfter.
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 - Hardware museum


----------



## joNickels (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Die Bildfrequenz war im nvidia Treiber auf 60 Hz gestellt. Habe dort mal auf 75 Hz gestellt und in Fortnite vsync aktiviert. Die konstanten 75+ fps waren vorher wohl doch etwas zu euphorisch  Ich habe es gerade nochmal gestartet und auf episch etwa 50 fps erreich und auf hoch 60 fps. Die 30 fps mit der alten Graka waren nicht spielbar. Mit 50 und mehr läuft es dann doch flüssig. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe würdest du afterburner wie auch das phantom tool wieder deinstallieren und die GTX 760 auf 100% laufen lassen ? 

Hier mal was zum anschauen aus dem Spiel. Hohe Einstellungen mit rund 60 fps. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde mal interessieren mit welcher i3 bzw. i5 CPU meine alte q6600 vergleichbar wäre. Den von dir verlinkten Übertaktungsguide habe ich auch schon gelesen. Mehr als 3,4 GHz (Stock 2,40 GHz) bekomme ich leider nicht hin. Die angelegte vcore ist schon am oberen Ende der Empfehlungen  Es war keine schlechte CPU aber hier im Forum haben einige mit geringerer Spannung bis zu 3,6+ GHz geschafft. 

Bei PUBG bin ich doch noch skeptisch. Ich muss mal schauen ob man das Spiel, falls es nicht geht, noch zurückgeben kann. Dann wäre es einen Test wert. Mit 40 fps wäre es prinzipiell schon spielbar. Die von dir verlinkten Videos sind auch von Juni 2017. Mittlerweile wurde soweit ich weiß einiges an dem Spiel optimiert was mich auf bessere fps Werte hoffen lässt  Dass ein 10 Jahre alter Rechner noch aktuelle Spiele schafft ist schon cool. 

Mit den Programmen und Diensten muss ich mich mal befassen. Aktuell laufen Avast, SSD Utility, CCleaner und Spybot im Hintergrund. Das Board hat auch wie du schon sagst wenige Kühlkörper. Momentan ist der Rechner an der Seite noch offen was ich aber wegen Staub nicht dauerhaft so haben möchte. Vorne soll auf jeden Fall noch ein Lüfter rein um einen Windkanal zu erzeugen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe würdest du afterburner wie auch das phantom tool wieder deinstallieren und die GTX 760 auf 100% laufen lassen ?


Ja, wenn es so stabil läuft, würde ich die Grafikkarte auf 100% stellen und erstmal weiter schauen, wie die optimalen Einstellungen sind. Du solltest darauf achten, dass die Grafikkarte zu über 95% ausgelastet ist. Kommt die CPU nicht hinterher, kann man die Grafik hübscher machen, Dafür brauchst Du den Afterburner zur Analyse. Das Gainwardtool kannst Du zum Übertakten der Grafikkarte nutzen, ich würde bei den alten Dingern und mit Deinem alten Netzteil aber an der Grafikkarte nicht mehr viel machen. Nimm das Gainward Tool weg, das kostet alles minimal Rechenleistung der CPU. Die GTX 760 ist nicht so gut taktbar. Da mögen 150-200MHz drin sein. Wenn die Grafikkarte zu sehr limitiert, kann man das mal probieren.



joNickels schrieb:


> Hier mal was zum anschauen aus dem Spiel. Hohe Einstellungen mit rund 60 fps.
> https://abload.de/img/hochdlu16.png


Das sieht doch hübsch aus. Die Temperaturen sind sehr gut, 69°C für die Grafikkarte ist völlig ok, 55°C für die CPU sehr gut. RAM ist zum Glück 8GB drin, sonst würde es jetzt schon stottern. Und die Auslastungen beider Systeme sind gut so. Kannst Du die Texturen noch höher stellen? Die Grafikkarte ist mit 1,6GB VRAM Auslastung noch gut im Rennen. Aber auch da siehst Du, die 2GB Grenze ist selbst bei diesem Spiel in Deiner Auflösung schnell erreicht, darum die Suche nach einer 4GB Karte.



joNickels schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren mit welcher i3 bzw. i5 CPU meine alte q6600 vergleichbar wäre.


Hier findest Du alte CPUs im Vergleich. Ein i3-2100 wird etwas langsamer sein, bedenkt man Deine 3,4Ghz und Deine vier Kerne. Moderne Spiele nutzen diese gut, wie man an den 80% Auslastung bei Dir sieht, Was hast Du im Idle für eine CPU Auslastung? 
Ivy-Bridge-Dualcores im Test: Core i3-3240 und Pentium G2120



joNickels schrieb:


> Mehr als 3,4 GHz (Stock 2,40 GHz) bekomme ich leider nicht hin


Dein Board ist günstig und die CPU ist alt. Übertreib es nicht, 3,4 GHz ist schon ganz gut.



joNickels schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen ob man das Spiel, falls es nicht geht, noch zurückgeben kann. Dann wäre es einen Test wert.


Bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, weil der Code dann genutzt ist. Würde ich vorher klären. Ich denke aber auch, dass es keine Freude machen wird. Es ist nicht die Grafikkarte, es ist der CPU.



joNickels schrieb:


> Aktuell laufen Avast, SSD Utility, CCleaner und Spybot im Hintergrund.


Alles runter, braucht kein Mensch.  
Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: "Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!"



joNickels schrieb:


> Das Board hat auch wie du schon sagst wenige Kühlkörper. Momentan ist der Rechner an der Seite noch offen was ich aber wegen Staub nicht dauerhaft so haben möchte. Vorne soll auf jeden Fall noch ein Lüfter rein um einen Windkanal zu erzeugen.


Lüfter sind diese gut und billig: Arctic PWM PST
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eigentlich könnte man allen Mosfet, also denen für CPU und für den RAM kleine Kühlkörper aufkleben. Ich habe aber fast 30 gezählt, da wären wieder 30,-€ weg. Würde helfen, würde ich aber nicht machen, es lohnt einfach nicht. Ob Du auf 3,4GHz oder 3,8GHz komst, macht den Kohl nicht fett, aber die Belastung erheblich höher.
10 Stk, 10,-€ Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xtr3me86 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Nachtrag: den Fall betreffen sicher noch etliche andere User, auch mit jüngeren Systemen. Top Ansammlung von Tipps, interessierterUser. Hat fast schon Leitfaden Potential, macht Spaß zu lesen und greift die wichtigsten Sachen (imo) auf, hier und da sogar noch was neues gelernt... Weiter so!


----------



## joNickels (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es so stabil läuft, würde ich die Grafikkarte auf 100% stellen und erstmal weiter schauen, wie die optimalen Einstellungen sind. Du solltest darauf achten, dass die Grafikkarte zu über 95% ausgelastet ist. Kommt die CPU nicht hinterher, kann man die Grafik hübscher machen, Dafür brauchst Du den Afterburner zur Analyse. Das Gainwardtool kannst Du zum Übertakten der Grafikkarte nutzen, ich würde bei den alten Dingern und mit Deinem alten Netzteil aber an der Grafikkarte nicht mehr viel machen. Nimm das Gainward Tool weg, das kostet alles minimal Rechenleistung der CPU. Die GTX 760 ist nicht so gut taktbar. Da mögen 150-200MHz drin sein. Wenn die Grafikkarte zu sehr limitiert, kann man das mal probieren.



Hier mal ein kleines Update. Also ich habe die Karte auf 100 % gestellt und das System läuft weiterhin. Hin und wieder zeigen sich beim Spielen leicht horizontale Streifen ab. Als würde der VGA Stecker nicht richtig sitzen. Das kommt und geht. Hab schon überlegt ob das ein Zeichen für Instabilität sein könnte ? Die Leute von EpicGames haben aktuell leider größere Probleme mit den Servern. Die CPU Auslastung lag die Tage immer bei etwa 85-93 %. Vorgestern lag bei unveränderten Einstellungen die CPU Auslastung dauerhaft bei 100%. Egal ob ich auf low oder max Einstellungen gespielt habe. Heute ist es wieder etwas besser geworden. Ich hoffe mal die bekommen das wieder in den Griff  Gerade bei alten Rechnern braucht man jeden Frame. Mit folgenden Settings bin ich aber auf stable 75 fps gekommen: https://abload.de/img/einstellungen1nruq.png. Vllt wäre auch mehr gegangen aber z.B ausgeschaltete Schatten bringen viele fps und auch Vorteile im Spiel. Aktuell ist die GPU Auslastung bei etwa 75+%. Wie bekomme ich die höher ? Und kann ich dadurch meine CPU etwas entlasten ? Die CPU schwankt schnell zwischen 85 und 95%. Ist es schlimm wenn die CPU bei 100% läuft ? Die Temperatur ist dabei immer <55°C. Um den VRam etwas auszureizen und die Graka zu fordern habe ich jetzt auch die Texturen auf maximal gestellt. 1,9 GB brauch ich da ca. an der Spitze. 



> Alles runter, braucht kein Mensch.
> Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: "Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!"



Im Idle sieht das so aus: https://abload.de/img/idle30o8f.png. Ich habe jetzt auch Afterburner, Gainward Tool, Virenprogramm und Utility Programme deinstalliert oder aus dem Autostart genommen, so dass nurnoch der Soundtreiber beim Starten lädt. Als Virenprogramm läuft Microsoft Defender, der laut AV Test aber nicht so das Wahre sein soll. Microsoft erinnert mich auch daran, dass ich mich um ein Virenprogramm kümmern soll . Gibt es da irgendwas Schlankes oder evtl noch Microsoft Security Essential installieren ? Gibt es sonst Programme die du empfiehlst oder sollte mein Autostart leer bleiben ? Mit den Diensten kenne ich mich nicht aus und habe da erstmal nichts verändert. 



> Lüfter sind diese gut und billig: Arctic PWM PST
> Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Also die kleinen Dinger für 30 € mache ich nicht. Dafür bekomme ich auch schon locker ein neues Board. Was ich mir überlegt habe wäre 2-3 der oben verlinkten Gehäuselüfter zu kaufen. Einen vorne, einen hinten und noch evtl. einen im Gehäuse fest machen um ein wenig die Platine zu kühlen. Gerade die NB wird doch immer recht heiß  Passen denn PWM Stecker einfach an 3 Pins dran ?

Und noch ein Satz zu PUBG. Bei Steam kann man alle Spiele die man unter 2h gespielt hat zurückgeben. Also könnte ich es mir auch nur mal zum fps testen holen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Hin und wieder zeigen sich beim Spielen leicht horizontale Streifen ab. Als würde der VGA Stecker nicht richtig sitzen. Das kommt und geht.


Dann brauchst Du doch das Gainward tool, reduziere die VRAM Frequenz etwas. Diese Streifen sind oft Zeichen für RAM-Fehler. Achte darauf, dass das System schön kühl bleibt. Also die Grafikkartenlüfter etwas höher stellen. Im Gainwardtool gibt es auch eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung.



joNickels schrieb:


> Gerade bei alten Rechnern braucht man jeden Frame. Mit folgenden Settings bin ich aber auf stable 75 fps gekommen: https://abload.de/img/einstellungen1nruq.png. Vllt wäre auch mehr gegangen aber z.B ausgeschaltete Schatten bringen viele fps und auch Vorteile im Spiel.


Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Bestimmte Einstellungen kosten Grafikkartenleistung, andere CPU Leistung. In guten Tests zu Spielen findest Du dazu ebenso Hilfen



joNickels schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die GPU Auslastung bei etwa 75+%. Wie bekomme ich die höher ? Und kann ich dadurch meine CPU etwas entlasten ?


Es sind mehr oder weniger zwei getrennte Systeme. Die CPU berechnet Stützpunkte, wo Objekte sind, die Grafikkarte berechnet die Texturen, Schatten, beleuchtungen etc. Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet ist, macht man zuerst Kantenglättungen (Antialiasing) an oder setzt es höher.



joNickels schrieb:


> Die CPU schwankt schnell zwischen 85 und 95%. Ist es schlimm wenn die CPU bei 100% läuft ? Die temperatur ist dabei immer <55°C. Um den VRam etwas auszureizen und die Graka zu vordern habe ich jetzt auch die texturen auf maximal gestellt. 1,9 GB brauch ich da ca. an der Spitze.


Eines von beiden Systemen begrenzt immer. Wenn beide über 80% liegen, hast Du es perfekt eingestellt. Jetzt musst Du wissen, was Dir wichtiger ist, hohe FPS oder schöne Grafik. Senkst Du die Grafikanforderungen, steigen die FPS, bis Du im CPU-Limit bist. Da je nach Situation mal mehr und mal weniger Grafikleistung gefordert wird, schewint es aktuell schon sehr gut eingestellt zu sein. Schau nochmal mit Reichweiten. Je mehr du siehst, umso mehr muss die CPU berechnen. Je nach Spiel kann man das etwas reduzieren. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Aber alles über 45FPS sollte sich doch einigermaßen spielen.

Und ja, Kühlkörper für das Board würde ich auch nicht nehmemn, zu teuer. Das Gehäuse taugt aber noch für das nächste System. Wie schnell ist der Rechner im Internet, wenn viele Fenster auf sind? Das sollte er doch mit Bravour schaffen. Und hier nochmal zum Virenscanner:
Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: "Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!" Es geht, wenn man ein wenig aufpasst, auch sehr gut ohne



Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> ...Top Ansammlung von Tipps...


So ist dieses Forum, hier gibt es so viele Leute die wirklich extrem helfen. Ich bin doch nur Mitläuferein mit mittelmäßiger Erfahrung


----------



## joNickels (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Woran kann das mit dem VRam liegen ? Ist das ein Hardwarefehler der Graka, wird die zu heiß oder bekommt zu wenig Saft ? Bisher war die maximal erreichte Temperatur 66 Grad. Also einfach den VRam reduzieren bis die Streifen weg sind ? Ich habe jetzt mal AA auf maximal gestellt und bin mit der Sichtweite eins runter. Hab jetzt aber noch nicht viel gemerkt. Muss ich mal noch rumprobieren. Mit etwa 75 fps ist es schon ganz gut spielbar. 
Browser bzw. Office und Windowskram ist kein Problem. Das schafft der ohne große Mühen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Woran kann das mit dem VRam liegen ? .


Es sind Verschleißteile. Das ist immer das Risiko mit gebrauchten Bauteilen. Manche halten noch Ewigkeiten, andere pfeifen auf dem letzten Loch. Darum ist 5% weniger Belastung oft sinnvoller.


----------



## joNickels (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ich habe jetzt mit dem Afterburner das Power Limit auf 95% gezogen und die Memory Clock um 10% reduziert (300 MHz). Das leichte Flackern ist leider manchmal trotzdem noch da. Vllt. wechsel ich mal den VGA Adapter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit dem Afterburner das Power Limit auf 95% gezogen und die Memory Clock um 10% reduziert (300 MHz). Das leichte Flackern ist leider manchmal trotzdem noch da. Vllt. wechsel ich mal den VGA Adapter.


Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, nicht, dass Dir der Verkäufer eine ausgelutschte Karte angedreht hat.



joNickels schrieb:


> . Das leichte Flackern ist leider manchmal  trotzdem noch da. Vllt. wechsel ich mal den VGA Adapter.


Flackern hatte ich überlesen, ich war bei den horizontalen Streifen. Das Flackern hatte ich mit meine GTX 970 und einem VGA Adapter ebenso.  Wäre nicht ein neuer Monitor mit DVI oder Displayport auch Alternative, schaut man sich Deine kleine Möhre an?


----------



## joNickels (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ja selbst flackern hört sich zu heftig an. Es ist eher ein ganz dezentes Flimmern das, wenn man nicht darauf achtet, kaum bemerkt. Es sind aber keine Artefakte oder ein Bildversatz, wie du evtl. gedacht hast. Zum Glück  . Die reduzierung des VRam hat jedenfalls nichts daran geändert. Ich setzte das denke ich wieder auf default und stell nur das PowerLimit 5-10% runter. Das sollte die Karte doch auch schon etwas schonen ? 

Ein neuer Monitor würde wohl in Richtung 24" 1080p gehen denke ich ? Würde sicher schick aussehen aber beim Spielen bringt es ja kaum einen Mehrwert weil mein PC dann mit der höheren Auflösung sehr zu kämpfen hat. 

Bisher hatte ich auch VSync aktiviert. Hab nur gerade eben etwas gelesen, dass VSync Eingabeverzögerungen hervorruft. Es gibt scheinbar auch etwas wie frame delay, so dass es sich auch lohnt auf einem 75 Hz Monitor mit 120+ fps zu spielen. Habe jetzt in der Config den fps cap auf 95 gesetzt und schaue mal wie es so läuft und was die Temperaturen sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Ja selbst flackern hört sich zu heftig an. Es ist eher ein ganz dezentes Flimmern das, wenn man nicht darauf achtet, kaum bemerkt. .


Ja, dass sind die Adapter auf VGA.... Entwarnung ....

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren. Ich habe imme rmit Vsync gespielt, weil es schöner aussieht. Adaptives wäre auch eine Idee, damit es alles überhalb von 75FPS wegschneidet und bei max. 75 FPS bleibt und unterhalb dessen trotz Tearing doch das maximal mögliche Anzeigt. Das sind aber alles ganz individuelle Dinge, da hilft nur ausprobieren. Was ist gut finde, kann dich nerven und anders rum


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Ja selbst flackern hört sich zu heftig an.


*Nachtrag:* Seit ich einen aktuelleren Grafikkartentreiber installiert hat, den 387.92-desktop-win8-win7-64bit-international-rs3-whql.exe
hatte ich auch immer wieder Mikroruckel. Jetzt habe ich den bewährt guten 372.70-desktop-win8-win7-64bit-international-whql.exe
wieder genommen und es ist ein neuer Rechner, Flackern weg, meine Moniorkalibrierung stimmt wieder, die Grafikkarte läuft kühler...

Vielleicht hilft es bei Dir auch. Den richtigen Grafikkartentreiber zu finden ist gerade bei älteren Karten wichtig.


----------



## joNickels (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Soll ich evtl auch mal den von dir genannten versuchen ? Wo bekomme ich so alte Treiber her ? Aktuell habe ich 390.77 installiert. Mikroruckler und leichtes Flimmern auch vorhanden  Sonst läuft der Rechner aber spitze mit bis zu 100 fps. Habe das in der Config auf 100 gedeckelt. Tearing fällt mir bislang zum Glück kaum/nicht auf.

Bis 381 gibt es die Treiber noch auf der Nvidiaseite sehe ich gerade


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Bis 381 gibt es die Treiber noch auf der Nvidiaseite sehe ich gerade


Es gibt die Rubrik "alte Treiber" 

Den Treiber gibt es hier, so Du WIN 7 oder WIN 8 nutzt. Muss man schauen, ob und wie es läuft. Hin und wieder starten neue Spiele mit zu alten Treibern nicht mehr
NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

Übrigens scheint Dein Rechner gut zu laufen, wenn ich mir diese Benchmarks ansehe: 
Fortnite Battle Royale: Epics knallbunter PUBG-Konkurrent im Technik-Test


----------



## joNickels (25. April 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

So die ersten Monate hat das “neue System“ problemlos überstanden und das trotz teilweise längerer Hochleistungszeiten. Da ich noch keinen Frontlüfter hatte war der Rechner bisher an der Seite offen. Jetzt habe ich gerade Einen Frontlüfter eingebaut und den alten Lüfter hinten ausgetauscht. Es wird schließlich Sommer  Einen F12 120mm habe ich noch über und weiß nicht so recht was ich damit anstellen soll da es am Gehäuse keinen Platz für weitere Lüfter gibt. Dabei gibt es glaube drei Varianten. 
1.  Den Lüfter mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren so dass Luft von oben auf das MB kommt 
2. Den CPU Lüfter austauschen 
3. Einen zusätzlichen Lüfter am CPU Kühler anbringen um es dort schön kühl zu halten

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? 

Hier noch ein Bild wie der umgebaute PC aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe gerade das erste mal gestartet und bin von den Lüftern echt beeindruckt. Im vergleich zu dem alten Lüfter spürbar mehr durchsatz wenn man die Hand davor hält und unfassbar viel leiser. Keine Ahnung wie Leute die als zu Laut bewerten konnten  Wenn ich das Case schließe habe ich schon beinahe Angst dass der Rechner aus ist. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## joNickels (26. April 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ein neuer Monitor der mehr als 19 Zoll hat wäre auch noch eine Überlegung. Irgendwas zwischen 720p und 1080p sollte ja reichen. Auf full HD kann ich mit der Kiste eh nicht zocken  Gibt es da evtl. was Preiswertes mit etwa 22-24 Zoll ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Schön, dass die alte Gurke noch so gut läuft. Die Preise fallen gerade wieder und die Hardware wird aktuell wieder viel interessanter. Wenn Du  mit den 150 investierten Euro ein gutes Jahr überbrücken können wirst, wäre das schon gut. Als Büro, Internet und Zweitrechner wird das Ding von der Leistung her dann weiterhin zehn Jahre seine Dienste  verrichten können.



joNickels schrieb:


> ...Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? ...


2. Den CPU Lüfter austauschen , der Arctic F12 ist eindeutig besser

Alles andere erscheint zweifelhaft. Dazu würde ich mich eine Stunde hinsetzen und alle Kabel ordentlich verlegen, einfach nur, damit es schöner ausssieht, für die Kühlung ist das egal. Z.B. könnte mit der Zeit das Lüfterkabel des CPU-Lüfters in Kontakt mit dem Impeller kommen, wäre nicht so gut. Die SSD sollte oberhalb der HDD eingeschoben werden können. Das sieht oben auf dem HDD-Kasten aus, wie eine Halterung für eine 2,5" Platte.



joNickels schrieb:


> Ein neuer Monitor...


Schwierig. Entweder kauft man einen FullHD Monitor, wohl wissend, dass man jetzt die Details weiter reduzieren muss, denn höhere Auflösungen gehen auch auf die CPU. Die Grafikkarte (GTX 760 4GB) sollte noch bedingt damit klar kommen. Einfache 1920 x 1080 Monitore gibt es gebraucht wie Sand am Meer. Dazu würde ich notfalls einen neues Thema unter der richtigen Rubrik öffnen der schreib mal PCGH Manu an, der hat immer sehr gute Ideen und einen perfekten Überblick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Team von PC Games Hardware

Aber schön, dass Dir der Uraltrechner etwas Freude schenkt. Einfach ein witziges und ökologisch kerrektes Projekt!


----------



## joNickels (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Seit wir das alles eingebaut haben läuft die Kiste tadellos und hat mir schon viel Spaß bereitet  Ich habe jetzt noch den CPU Lüfter getauscht. Damit laufen jetzt drei F12 und ich kann die Seite guten Gewissens wieder schließen. Mit den Kabeln habe ich auch mal versucht etwas Ordnung zu schaffen. Etwas besser ist es auch wenn man glaube ich kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Für die SSD habe ich keinen besseren Platz gefunden. Die bleibt wohl auf dem Boden liegen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full HD wäre sicher ganz schön. Zur Not kann ich ja die Auflösung beim Spielen etwas drosseln ?! Oder geht das trotzdem auf die CPU ? 

Zu CPU und GPU hätte ich auch nochmal eine Frage. So wie ich dich verstanden habe rechnet die CPU die Gegenstände und ist damit von der Sichtweite in Spielen beeinflusst und die GPU zieht Texturen etc. drüber ?! Wie ist es mit Sachen wie Effekten, AntiAliasing oder PostProcessing. Macht das nur die GPU oder teilt sich manches die GPU und CPU ? 
Ich hatte letztens aus Spaß mal bei Fortnite alle Settings auf low und dann auf hoch gestellt. An den FPS habe ich keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt. Heißt das dass die CPU auch bei niedrigen Einstellungen am Limit ist und ich mit den Einstellungen noch die Grafikkarte etwas fordern kann ? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Full HD wäre sicher ganz schön. Zur Not kann ich ja die Auflösung beim Spielen etwas drosseln ?! Oder geht das trotzdem auf die CPU ?


Mit deinen 4GB RAM geht FullHD gut. Auflösung wiürde ich nciht ändern, muss man dann im einzelnen schauen, welche Einstellung viel Leistung kostet. Wenn die alte Gurke immer noch läuft und Dir Freude bereitet, war die ganze Aktion ja ihre Zeit wert. Sieht doch auch jetzt schon viel aufgeräumter aus. SSD mit Doppelklebeband fest machen und in einen HDD-Käfig legen und gut ist, oder einfach so lassen.



joNickels schrieb:


> Zu CPU und GPU hätte ich auch nochmal eine Frage. So wie ich dich verstanden habe rechnet die CPU die Gegenstände und ist damit von der Sichtweite in Spielen beeinflusst und die GPU zieht Texturen etc. drüber ?! Wie ist es mit Sachen wie Effekten, AntiAliasing oder PostProcessing. Macht das nur die GPU oder teilt sich manches die GPU und CPU ?


Das meiste macht die Grafikkarte, darum kann man die in weiten Grenzen einstellen, viel besser, als die CPU Leistung. Ich kenne aber auch nicht alle Effekte in allen Spielen, es wird natürlich auch Dinge geben, die aus CPU leistung kostet.

Apropos Sound, wie ist der bei Dir? Mit deinen wunderschönen PCI Slots kannst und billigst alte und gute Soundkarten bekommen


----------



## joNickels (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig belesen und verstehe jetzt auch warum du bei einem Full HD Monitor nicht die Auflösung reduzieren würdest sondern nur die Grafik. Mir war davor nicht bewusst, dass bei höherer Auflösung die Rechenleistung der CPU gleich bleibt und die Grafikkarte allein mehr rechnen muss. Ich dachte das von der CPU berechnete Gitternetz wird auch größer/aufwendiger. Da wäre ein neuer Bildschirm wohl echt ganz schön ich bin mir nur wegen der Größe noch nicht sicher. 

Mit geschlossenem Case habe ich nochmal die Temperaturen unter Last angeschaut. Die sind höher aber die GPU ist mit 70 Grad oke und die CPU liegt mit Ca. 60 Grad auch noch an der oberen Grenze vom vertretbaren was ich so gelesen habe. 

Wegen der Soundkarte habe ich mir noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Ist der Unterschied so groß oder entlastet eine Soundkarte andere Dinge ? Was wäre denn hier günstig ? Aktuell ist eh kein hochwertiger Verstärker angeschlossen. 

Evtl. wollte ich mir noch ein Headset kaufen und bin bei Tests von PCGH auf das SGH2 im budget Bereich gestoßen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist dort eine Soundkarte integriert. 

Headset 2018: Einsteigerschnappchen von 20 bis 60 Euro


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



joNickels schrieb:


> ..... Die sind höher aber die GPU ist mit 70 Grad oke und die CPU liegt mit Ca. 60 Grad auch noch an der oberen Grenze vom vertretbaren was ich so gelesen habe. ...


Absolut gesund und völlig ohne Probleme. 

Sound: So etwas gibt es gebraucht nachgesvhmissen, insbeosndere, weil es für viele keine WIN 10 Treiber gibt:
Soundkarten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Headset habe ich keine Ahnung, ich nutze meine vierzig Jahre alte Anlage. Geht auch


----------



## joNickels (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

So mittlerweile habe ich mir noch für kleines Geld einen Benq RL2450HT 24 Zoll Full HD Bildschirm geholt. Endlich sehe ich jetzt mal was  Der Pc läuft auch nach wie vor stabil und die Graka packt Full HD bei meinen Spielen easy.
Beim nächsten “Upgrade“ muss dann ein kompletter Neubau her oder kann sich etwas wie ein gebrauchter i7 2600K mit OC noch lohnen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Schrott mach flott! Was für eine schöne Aktion!
Sach ich ja, der alte Plunder taugt nach was. 

Also nächsten holst Du Dir billigste i7-4770K.
Wenn ich meinen bald verkaufe, sind die nichts
mehr wert. Ein neuer Ryzen 5-2600 kostet 
159,-€, da gibt man für alten Kram nix mehr 
aus.

Hier gingen gerade für 99,-€ ein i5-4670K, 
Z87 Board und 16GB RAM weg. Mehr ist das
nicht mehr wert.


----------



## joNickels (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*

Für mich völlig ausreichend jetzt schon knapp ein halbes Jahr und SSD + Graka ? + Kühler kann ich weiter verwenden. 

Was meinst du ab wann die so günstig werden ? Kommen bald neue Plattformen raus ? Zeitdruck habe ich ja nicht und wie ich mir das vorstelle sollte ein i7 4xxxk gegenüber dem Core2Quad schon einen ordentlichen Schub geben  Das wäre ja fast schon wieder aktuell. Wenn das für 100 - 200 Euro realisierbar wäre. Top!

Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Beiträge für den Marktplatz. Nach was für Boards und Ram sollte ich dann Ausschau halten ? Das NT gehört in dem Zug sicher auch getauscht.


----------



## joNickels (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrüsten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schrott mach flott! Was für eine schöne Aktion!
> Sach ich ja, der alte Plunder taugt nach was.
> 
> Also nächsten holst Du Dir billigste i7-4770K.
> ...



Wäre das dann sowas in die Richtung ? Wann verkaufst du deine CPU ? 
Bundle, CPU Intel Core i7-4770k, Mainboard ASRock Z87 Extreme 4, DDR3 16GB 1600  | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Wäre das dann sowas in die Richtung ? Wann verkaufst du deine CPU ?


Nachdem ich hier gewonnen habe. Hast Du schon teilgenommen? 

Meine Empfehlung für Dich: Da Freesync Monitor eine  Vega 64 und keine Nvidia Karte
_AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)_


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...018-PCGH-ruestet-PCs-auf-Gewinnspiel-1265966/

Dazu dann auf Deine Kosten:
- Ryzen 5-2600 für 160,-€
- 16 GB DDR 4 RAM 130,-€
- 3 TB HDD 60,-€

Billiger bekommst Du keinen guten Rechner hin

Dann Deine 128GB SSD mit der 3TB HDD zu einem schnellen Laufwerk machen:
StoreMI & FuzeDrive im Test: (Kostenloser) HDD-Turbo fuer Systeme mit AMD Ryzen - ComputerBase


...


----------



## joNickels (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*

Habe ich gerade gemacht. Danke für den Hinweis. So gut wie du mich durch das ganze Projekt geleitet hast folge ich da deinem Rat was die Wunschkomponenten angeht. Wenn man so die konkurrierenden Systeme durchscrollt ist das ja ein echter Oldtimer  Dir auch viel Glück ! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-43.html#post9543828


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



joNickels schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich unternehme gerade meine ersten Versuche bei der Übertaktung einer Grafikkarte


Mal wieder eine Anmerkung. Da Du jetzt in das "Extremübertakten" der Komponenten kommst, wäre es Zeit, an ein neues Netzteil zu denken, dass dan ebenso mit in den neuen Rechner kann. Da ist kein Euro verschwendet, sichert Dir aber Deinen jetzigen Rechner etwas ab und wird für jeden neuen Rechner bis hin zu 700,-€ Grafikkarten der heutigen "Mittelklasse" ausreichen. Mit 60,-€ bekommt man etwas gutes mit Ausreichend Leistung

400W sehr gut be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W  
500W gut be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit den Komponenten wird das aber nichts und endet in einer Diashow.ts.


Das war übrigens, um noch mal an den Anfang der Diskussion zurück zu gehen, eine durchweg falsche Beratung. Selbst Witcher 3 bekommt der billigst optimierte Rechner, und abgesehen vom DDR 2 RAM ist alles weitere im nächsten Rechner nutzbar,  mit 45 FPS gewuppt. Besser konnte man die paar Kröten nicht anlegen. Und als Office und Internet Rechner wird er noch viele Jahre gute Dienste machen, wenn er dann irgendwann durch einen neuen ersetzt wird.

Der alte Plunder ist besser, als viele glauben


----------



## joNickels (26. November 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*

Da hast du natürlich recht. Wäre schade wenn es jetzt doch noch alles zerschießen würde. Ich habe gerade mal aus Interesse auf seasonic.com mein System eingegeben mit aktuellem OC. Ergebnis war Load Wattage von 493 und recommended PSU von 543 Watt. Heißt das mein 550 Watt NT läuft ziemlich am oberen Limit und könnte eig jederzeit verrecken ? Ob bei dem alten Teil die Schutzschaltungen greifen ist sicher auch fraglich...

Würde ein NT wie du es empfohlen hast von BQ mit 400 Watt trotzdem ausreichen ? Oder brauchen neue Systeme einfach weniger Energie ? Ich hatte sonst noch an ein Seasonic 450 W focus gold gedacht. Was hälst du von dem ?



> Das war übrigens, um noch mal an den Anfang der Diskussion zurück zu gehen, eine durchweg falsche Beratung. Selbst Witcher 3 bekommt der billigst optimierte Rechner, und abgesehen vom DDR 2 RAM ist alles weitere im nächsten Rechner nutzbar,  mit 45 FPS gewuppt. Besser konnte man die paar Kröten nicht anlegen. Und als Office und Internet Rechner wird er noch viele Jahre gute Dienste machen, wenn er dann irgendwann durch einen neuen ersetzt wird.
> 
> Der alte Plunder ist besser, als viele glauben



Bin froh dass wir es versucht haben und es so gut klappt. So habe ich noch etwas Zeit bis zu den neuen Ryzen Prozessoren z.B.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2018)

*AW: Alten Rechner aufrÃ¼sten*



joNickels schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte sonst noch an ein Seasonic 450 W focus gold gedacht. Was hälst du von dem ?


Sehr gute Entscheidung


----------

